# HCL Laptop BIOS Password Locked



## nedun_cheran (Jan 28, 2011)

My Second Hand HCL Laptop BIOS is locked with a date of 04 November 2007
Any way to unlock it? (HCL Leaptop K21 - PDC, HCL Board - T12Rg-H, with American Megatrends Inc BIOS.
On restart, every time the Clock resets to 04-Nov-2007, 12.00PM, even after changing the date and time in the OS
Hiren CD is not helpful, it says that the password is stored in e3 chip. Can not be re-written

Regards
KLN Cheran
kln.cheran@gmail.com


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

you need to replace the CMOS battery of the mobo of that laptop.


----------



## CA50 (Feb 10, 2011)

For the password, you can try this utility
cmos clear


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> you need to replace the CMOS battery of the mobo of that laptop.



 follow the suggestion


----------

